
The President Wants Every Student to Learn Computer Science - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/01/12/462698966/the-president-wants-every-student-to-learn-computer-science-how-would-that-work
======
baldfat
Funny thing here inn my urban district, my daughter's 4th grade class had
their FIRST Science class this school year on Tuesday. I think it was because
she kept asking the teacher to please teach it.

How about our kids learn 5 subjects not just Reading and Math and give them
opportunity to learn Computer Science (Its Business apps here sadly).

